# Printing on Mat Board?



## yoblin (Feb 20, 2006)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a company that can print on a medium density mat board? I'm doing a composite or sorts and would like some black text right on the mat board, which is fairly large at roughly poster size.

Thank you,

Dan


----------



## Rob (Feb 20, 2006)

You had better let everyone know which country you live in, as I presume you'd not want to pay internation postage!

Rob


----------



## yoblin (Feb 20, 2006)

The United States, Boston to be more specific.

Sorry about that!


----------

